# Nyse:nbg



## millmillmillion (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello!

What are you thoughts on NBG for a long term hold? 1 to 10 years time frame.

is anyone starting a small position ? state your reason

i just bought 1000 shares , gambling money


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Also curious on others opinions on this one...


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

damaaster said:


> Also curious on others opinions on this one...


Just a quick bump. Any thoughts on long term prospects for NBG - or is everyone avoiding like the plague?


----------

